# Craftsman Router Manual



## Uncle Ben (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi folks

Can somebody tell me where I can possibly download a user manual for a Craftsman Plunge Router, model # 315.245070 ?

Thank you


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Ben ~ You might try this link for Craftsman manuals. I did a quick search and didn't find your exact model number. In that case, you might want to post to the "ask a member" section on that site. Let us know how you succeed.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you Bob. I went there, and requested the manual. I got an immediate response, but for a different model number. I'll give it some time and see what pops up.
Thanks again
Uncle Ben


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 5, 2012)

I have done a lot of web-searching. I suspect my router is, in all likelihood, in WITSEC.


----------



## Peterd (Jan 31, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> I have done a lot of web-searching. I suspect my router is, in all likelihood, in WITSEC.


Hey Ben
Did you ever find the manual? I am looking for the same manual.


----------



## Peterd (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi. I found my copy of the manual. Do you still need a copy? I can scan and send it to you.

Peter


----------

